
The Stutterer's Song: Remembering Bill Withers - samclemens
https://thepointmag.com/criticism/the-stutterers-song-bill-withers/
======
frogpelt
Bill Withers was not afraid to try something unique with his singing. The "I
know, I know, I know..." in "Ain't No Sunshine" and in "Lovely Day" he
stretches out the "lovely daaaaay" to the point of craziness especially at the
end.

Love his stuff. He has been sampled and a covered quite a bit.

------
enobrev
Bill Withers is one of my all-time favorite artists, which makes this a
pleasure to read. This article makes some pretty wide stretches to connect the
few dots within, but it's well-written.

~~~
mordechai9000
Same. The article is well written, but I prefer to let the music stand alone,
rather than try to draw a speculative connection to the artist's life just to
fit a narrative.

Side note: A couple years ago I was flipping around the radio dial, and I ran
across "Sweet Wanomie". I was instantly hooked, but I had no idea who the
artist was. It turned out a local independent station put Just As I Am on a
loop for six months, as a way of keeping the FCC happy when they had no other
programming available. I became very familiar with that album.

~~~
dan_quixote
I need to know more about this station.

~~~
mordechai9000
It's a small town, relatively speaking. Only a few hundred thousand people in
the area. Someone has a low power license, but they needed volunteers and
equipment. The FCC apparently expects FM license holders to broadcast
something. So that's what they did while they got organized. Now they are up
and running with volunteer DJs who get to play whatever they want.

------
retox
Sorry it's not HN related, but he had some great tracks that are less well
known in some circles and deserve more recognition.

Let's Pretend -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qiSmeCIi3Lo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qiSmeCIi3Lo)

I'm Her Daddy -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5SAke0jV-0o](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5SAke0jV-0o)

Use Me -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HprVW3gS-H4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HprVW3gS-H4)

Who Is He (And What Is He to You?) -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T0bAUY6WzAw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T0bAUY6WzAw)

Grandma's Hands -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lcW7UBHSvJ8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lcW7UBHSvJ8)

Harlem -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BbbwiE2GgkE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BbbwiE2GgkE)

------
ZinniaZirconium
I remember Bill Withers.

[https://jango-index.ml/?artist=Bill+Withers](https://jango-
index.ml/?artist=Bill+Withers)

------
jimmaswell
I was expecting Scatman.

~~~
Natsu
Then someone ought to make sure you're not disappointed :)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hy8kmNEo1i8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hy8kmNEo1i8)

